# Kenwood VR 209 centre speaker



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Kenwood VR 209 can not hear Center speaker and front speakers at the same time. Anyone have any ideas why this happens?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Kenwood VR 209 can not hear Center speaker and front speakers at the same time. Anyone have any ideas why this happens?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Look in your manual starting on Page 13?. It tells how to setup your receiver with the different available scenarios. After you have setup your speakers you then must choose a Sound type, like Surround Sound, Pro Logic, Dolby digital, etc. that makes use of the center, rear and sub woofer speakers.
Then they should all play as sound is sent tot hem.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

On the surround types here is what I hear.
Pro Logic. Only the centre speaker is is heard.
Stereo nothing is heard.
3 Stereo only the centre speaker is heard.
I am able the push the speak buttons and the speakers other than the centre speaker are heard.

Then when I choose a different listen mode those speakers shut off and again only the centre speaker is heard.







Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> On the surround types here is what I hear.
> Pro Logic. Only the centre speaker is is heard.
> Stereo nothing is heard.
> 3 Stereo only the centre speaker is heard.
> ...


Check your connections for the speakers. It sounds like you have the front stereo speakers hooked up in the spot that is for the rear speakers. The rear speakers do not put out but once in awhile, depending on what you are playing.
If the receiver has a button for "A" and "B" make sure the "A" button is pressed in and the "B" is out.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I will do that and let you know
OK the front speakers were hooked up to the surround speaker terminals. So I did know that where the speakers were hooked to what terminals would make any difference. That is what I get for purchasing suck a complicated radio.

Now what is the purpose of having both front speakers and surround speakers?

I see in the picture in the manual if I were to have both surround and front speakers the front speakers would be placed nearer to the TV and the surround speakers would be placed nearer to me correct?




Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

The front speakers are hooked to the front speaker hook ups. There is only one set of speakers hooked up among with the centre speaker.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd double check the receiver settings. Make sure they are turned on and there is nothing tape monitor button or something of that nature pressed. 

To double check you could play something you know works out of the center speaker and plug the wire for the from and left into the center just to test them but I don't see them going out all at once. That'd be a bizzare occurrence.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I do know what would work for the centre speaker. I tuned to some music channels on DISH network last night but, that was when I had the speakers hooked to the wrong terminals. Have not tested the correct hook up yet.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> I will do that and let you know
> OK the front speakers were hooked up to the surround speaker terminals. So I did know that where the speakers were hooked to what terminals would make any difference. That is what I get for purchasing suck a complicated radio.
> 
> Now what is the purpose of having both front speakers and surround speakers?
> ...


My son has a Yamaha. He has 2 stereo speakers, a center speaker, 2 side speakers, 2 rear speakers and then 2 more in the front that are further away from the TV and higher up in the room ( about 6 feet from the floor ) and then a powerful sub woofer. It is like being in the middle of the action. The receiver takes the 5.1 digital feed and converts it to a 9.1 sound system.

Yes !, they are complicated. Even after you hook up the speakers there are many choices to make. Once you get it working you then have to choose what "scenes", settings you want and they all sound different.
You need to spend quite a bit of time with it to understand all the settings. Once you do this you will like how it sounds.
You have not mentioned it, but I am assuming you have a subwoofer. If not you are missing a lot of effects, especially in action movies and series programming.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

On the sub woofer idea that is my next question on the Kenwood VR 209 there is only one place for a sub woofer. Has to be a powered subwoofer. The one that I have is not powered. I have no idea where that would be plugged into.

Here is the speaker hook up page.









Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> On the sub woofer idea that is my next question on the Kenwood VR 209 there is only one place for a sub woofer. Has to be a powered subwoofer. The one that I have is not powered. I have no idea where that would be plugged into.
> 
> Here is the speaker hook up page.
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about using a Passive ( non powered ) subwoofer. I think they have to have a separate amplifier.
If I were you I would just buy another sub, powered.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

How I have all my devices hooked up is. Each one is connected directly to the TV. Then the TV is connected to the receiver. That way when I want so see something on DISH and am currently looking at a show on ROKU all I need to do is to change the ACTIVITY on the TV ant change to a different video source and the sound automatically on the Kenwood receiver.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't know anything about using a Passive ( non powered ) subwoofer. I think they have to have a separate amplifier.
> If I were you I would just buy another sub, powered.


Passive subs aren't that different and are easy to hook up. You can usually do it one of two ways. Run your front left and right speaker outs from by our receiver into the sub and then out of the sub and I to the speakers. Generally the sub will only output frequencies that aren't in the range the sub is designed to handle on its internal cross over (some
Subs don't you need to check the sub specs). If you are using true full range speakers you could also
Run your subwoofer off the b outputs if they aren't used for anything else.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't know anything about using a Passive ( non powered ) subwoofer. I think they have to have a separate amplifier.
> If I were you I would just buy another sub, powered.


I only use the A side. I will hook the subwoofer on the A side and see what happens.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> I only use the A side. I will hook the subwoofer on the A side and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Hook it up like post 12 13 says to do and it should work for you.

Edit: Corrected post number.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Reply 12 is what I wrote.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

